# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Subentro collega

## Locutus

:Confused:  secondo norma deontologica ODCEC 
Art. 16 comma 3  Il professionista che venga sostituito da altro collega deve prestare al subentrante piena collaborazione; trasmettergli senza indugio, e previo consenso del cliente, tutta la documentazione in suo possesso; adoperarsi affinché il subentro avvenga senza pregiudizio per il cliente.  
vuol dire che nel caso di utilizzo dello stesso software bisogna procedere con il passaggio dei dati archivio o bastano i soliti stampati di legge, ovvero nel caso specifico ditta individuale /libero professionista registri iva, cespiti, incassi/pagamenti , dichiarativi , etc    :Smile:  grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponde

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> secondo norma deontologica ODCEC 
> Art. 16 comma 3  Il professionista che venga sostituito da altro collega deve prestare al subentrante piena collaborazione; trasmettergli senza indugio, e previo consenso del cliente, tutta la documentazione in suo possesso; adoperarsi affinché il subentro avvenga senza pregiudizio per il cliente.  
> vuol dire che nel caso di utilizzo dello stesso software bisogna procedere con il passaggio dei dati archivio o bastano i soliti stampati di legge, ovvero nel caso specifico ditta individuale /libero professionista registri iva, cespiti, incassi/pagamenti , dichiarativi , etc    grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponde

  Credo che non esista un obbligo di consegna degli archivi ma un obbligo di consegna della documentazione come dispone l'art. 16 citato.

----------


## Locutus

> Credo che non esista un obbligo di consegna degli archivi ma un obbligo di consegna della documentazione come dispone l'art. 16 citato.

  quindi se la documentazione è stata tutta consegnata al titolare della ditta individuale che mi ha firmato la ricevuta null'altro può essere preteso se non eventuale ristampa tipo " registro cespiti o registri iva o dichiarativi " per fare un esempio. 
Onde non avere contestazioni ho preferito riconsegnare tutto al signore titolare della ditta anche se ancora in credito di diverse migliaia di euro per non avere seccature. 
Visto che gli archivi comunque pesano in backup  :Smile:  una volta stampati eventuali registri in caso di perdite documentali, è possibile procedere alla cancellazione totale? Pensavo di salvarmi in pdf su supporto esterno registri IVA dichiarazioni IRAP IVA e Persone fisiche etc  degli ultimi 2 anni che l'ho avuto come cliente e togliermi anagrafica dal programma cosi occupa meno spazio oppure devo aspettare i 10 anni e quindi ipotesi fino 2029 non posso cancellare nulla ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> quindi se la documentazione è stata tutta consegnata al titolare della ditta individuale che mi ha firmato la ricevuta null'altro può essere preteso se non eventuale ristampa tipo " registro cespiti o registri iva o dichiarativi " per fare un esempio. 
> Onde non avere contestazioni ho preferito riconsegnare tutto al signore titolare della ditta anche se ancora in credito di diverse migliaia di euro per non avere seccature. 
> Visto che gli archivi comunque pesano in backup  una volta stampati eventuali registri in caso di perdite documentali, è possibile procedere alla cancellazione totale? Pensavo di salvarmi in pdf su supporto esterno registri IVA dichiarazioni IRAP IVA e Persone fisiche etc  degli ultimi 2 anni che l'ho avuto come cliente e togliermi anagrafica dal programma cosi occupa meno spazio oppure devo aspettare i 10 anni e quindi ipotesi fino 2029 non posso cancellare nulla ?

  Cessato l'incarico non è possibile (ufficialmente) detenere ancora gli archivi di proprietà di un cliente. Cessa l'autorizzazione al trattamento dati. Detenere una copia del lavoro fatto (e non ancora pagato) penso sia assolutamente legittimo in vista di un possibile contenzioso civile con il cliente moroso.

----------

